# Diferencia entre rectificadores de 4 diodos y 2 diodos.



## Riveay (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola,

He buscado por el foro y no he encontrado algo que me saque de mi duda,

¿Qué diferencia hay entre un rectificador de 4 diodos y uno de 2?

Se que los 2 tipos rectifican ondas completas y que el de 4 diodos es mejor pero no se porque.

Porfavor ayundeme con esta duda existencial 

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 21, 2010)

Los 2 sistemas rectifican la onda completa, solo el que utiliza 2 diodos necesita de un transformador con toma intermedia.


----------



## luisgrillo (Mar 21, 2010)

Estas incorrecto, los 2 no son de onda completa.

para rectificar la señal puedes usar 1diodo (rectificador de media onda) 2 diosos (tambien media onda pero entran mas parametros en juego, como toma central de transformador) y 4 diodos (para onda completa).

 CASO 1:   En el segundo ejemplo, con solo 2 diodos, si solo quieres voltage positivo o negativo es suficiente para rectificar una señal con un transformador de toma central y los 2 extremos del transformador se los conectas a cada diodo ya sea si quieres voltage positivo (conectas los alambres al Katodo) o voltage negativo (conectas los alambres al Anodo).

Pero si tienes un transformador de solo 2 alambres, sin toma central, o solo quieres usar la toma central con un lado del transfo, tienes que poner los 4 diodos (puente rectificador ) para tener la misma tension en directa que en el CASO 1 (2 diodos con trafo de tap central)

Si utilizas el puente de diodos (4 diodos) con el trafo de toma entra, entonces tendras voltage positivo, tierra y negativo. con la misma tension que el CASO 1.

Si pones solo 2 diodos en el trafo de tap central, tendras solo rectificacion de media onda y conectado a una carga el voltage cae abruptamente (a no ser que metas infinidad de faradios para el filtrado)


----------



## Riveay (Mar 21, 2010)

Si es correcto, hay rectificadores de onda completa con 2 diodos.

Te dejo aquí una simulación, solo quería saber cual era la diferencia.

Esas 2 son las únicas diferencias? Que se necesita un transformador con toma intermedia y por lo tanto la salida es la mitad del secundario  del transformador?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2010)

La otra diferencia es que el puente de 4 díodos rectifica todos los hemiciclos a partir del mismo bobinado y entonces son todos iguales. En cambio en la rectificación de transformador con punto medio y dos díodos una mitad del devanado a traves de un díodo provee los hemiciclos pares y la otra mitad con el otro díodo los impares (permítanme describirlo de éste modo para que sea entendible  ) Si los dos bobinados no son idénticos, entonces hay hemiciclos mas altos y mas bajos alternativamente produciendo un rizado de 50Hz sumado al convencional de 100hz normal en el rectificado y filtrado de onda completa.


----------

